# GIK Art Panels



## bpape

Well, we've been working on this for a long time and we finally got all of the i's dotted and t's crossed with this product to be able to bring it to market. 

Here is a shot of a 3 panel set that Glenn had made up










Unlike others, we let YOU decide what art you'd like to use to best fit your room and increase the WAF... You can submit your own art (see our link for requirements) or you can select anything from istockphoto.com.

We can do single prints or split a print across 2 or 3 panels. The choice is yours. Purchase the picture(s) you want and let us know what they are and we do the rest. They have a trememdous variety of pictures to choose from. Here are a couple of other examples





































As an introductory offer, we'll even pay for the artwork. Just let us know and we'll buy it. For more information, see our page GIK Art Panel Feel free to post any questions you have in this thread or contact us by phone and we'll be happy to work with you to get something that fits your needs.


----------



## tcarcio

Wow, Great idea. They will intergrate perfectly into peoples htr. So you can do anything like family picture's or is there some limitations?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

tcarcio said:


> Wow, Great idea. They will intergrate perfectly into peoples htr. So you can do anything like family picture's or is there some limitations?


Probably only taste. :rofl2: Or mebbe not.

Kal


----------



## bpape

As long as we can crop to the appropriate aspect ratio and the pics are of a high enough resolution to allow scanning and conversion into a vector format for pretty much lossless scaling, we can do pretty much whatever you want.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio

bpape said:


> As long as we can crop to the appropriate aspect ratio and the pics are of a high enough resolution to allow scanning and conversion into a vector format for pretty much lossless scaling, we can do pretty much whatever you want.
> 
> Bryan


 Very cool........:T


----------



## salvasol

Great!!!

Like Bryan said this will be helpful to those who wants acoustic treatment but WAF was a an obstacle :yes: ....I'm sure instead of movie posters you can use this panels :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

This is truly awesome! :hail: 

I love it!


----------



## tonyvdb

Thats just amazing! Good job guys.


----------



## Owen Bartley

I just noticed this thread. That's an awesome idea. Bryan, what is the material you guys print on (or is it top secret)? I bet this will allow a lot of people to get treatments into their rooms who wouldn't have had a chance before. Salvasol, I like the movie poster idea, that would be very cool.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

This is a very good idea.
I REALLY like the idea of having movie posters. That would be cool. 

Bob


----------

